# hauntedstudio



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

this is a link to the haunted studio. lew lehrman paints haunted houses
http://hauntedstudio.com


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

here one that i purchased "phantoms"


----------

